# Before and after dressage!



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow!!! They look fantastic!!! Great work!! Love the chestnut


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

I love the spot on the first ones belly it looks like an upside down heart. ; )


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

You know I love your mares.


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

i love them. espeshally the first one. and i love the change. wow!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

They look great! Miss Take, I loooove the name! 

Thanks for sharing, gives me hope for my new girl finding her girlish figure again


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

What a fantastic job you've done, I wouldn't recognize Miss Take, great name, as the same girl.

I've shared my before and after before, but hey I'll do it again, it's another dressage transformation


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow great job!! 

I've got a transformation pic too. 

Before. When I got Peanut in December:









After. A few weeks ago after being in constant work.









Wow, sorry about the huge pics!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

*DROOLS* at Peanut


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks GH! Mr G is looking SO good. I would not have recognized him in the first photo if it weren't for the spots :lol:


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

GH I think Ace might need a tummy tuck to look that good after her elephant is born, lol....


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Amazing!! I love Dressage how it helps the horses become so much more beautiful and not have the horses just sit in a pasture. Good job!


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks for all of the compliments guys! 
Mr G and Peanut look great. I love their "transformation!"


----------

